# New Kid



## BRSC (Sep 1, 2011)

Our dwarf nigerian, Butterscotch had her first kid today!  No name, yet. It was a little buck, and he is also half alpine.

Butterscotch and kid


----------



## milk and honey (Oct 31, 2010)

Oh SO CUTE!! What a good momma! He looks good and healthy too... Congratulations!


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

Congrats on the cute little boy! :stars:


----------



## BRSC (Sep 1, 2011)

thanks, guys :thumbup: 

my 6-year-old daughter went in to play with him when she got home from school. he was a bit apprehensive at first, but was her friend in no time 

i've been around animals all my life. i've grown up on a farrow-to-finish hog farm that produced 25K+ fat hogs per year. we've had goats, rabbits, cats, dogs, beef, sheep and goats. however, it never ceases to amaze me when that maternal instinct comes out.  she couldn't be a better mother. follows him around, but doesn't let him go to far. the vocalizations between the two of them. the tender care she gives  you would have never guessed this was her first time; she knows just what to do.

it is also amazing that within an hour or two of being born, this little fart was already climbing up on hay bales and being a "big goat"


----------



## Jessaba (May 13, 2010)

Congrats  :stars:


----------



## jodief100 (Jan 15, 2011)

Very cute! :stars:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Adorable...congrats.... :thumb: :hi5:


----------



## Frosty1 (Jul 12, 2011)

Congrats! How cute... :stars:


----------



## minibarn (Jul 20, 2010)

:clap: awww! he's adorable! so glad Butterscotch is being such a good 1st-time mama!


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Awwww they are both really cute! Love mama's color  Is the father the same color as well? 

I am with you, I think it's amazing how that instinct kicks in. And nothing like welcoming the new gift of life. I think every time so far our goats have kidded, it's always felt new - like the first time  Except I am a little more at ease since I know what to usually expect haha...


----------



## BRSC (Sep 1, 2011)

thanks, everyone  he's a little sweetheart!










i didn't see the father. we bought her pregnant from an Amish fella an hour and a half away. my mom and dad took my daughter to pick her and her sister (butter's sister, daisy) up while i was sleeping (i work 6p-6a).

we've been anxiously awaiting this little guy 

we've also got a double-registered d. nigi. doe that we are letting dry up now, and her 7-month old buck; they are tri-colored.

so, now our massive goat herd is up to 5 :wink:


----------



## myfainters (Oct 30, 2009)

awww what a cutie he is!


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

He's a cutie!  Congrats on the little guy! :kidblue: Are you keeping him?


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

Oh and does he have a name yet?


----------



## laurajean1966 (Aug 21, 2011)

He is adorable


----------



## BRSC (Sep 1, 2011)

yes, we do plan to keep him.

i've been calling him Squirt, though he is also being called cotton ball occasionally, by my sister who stops by intermittently


----------



## JackMilliken (Jul 29, 2011)

He is beautiful! He looks a lot like one of my buckling's from this year ( in my avatar pic)


----------



## chigarden (Feb 26, 2011)

YAH ! Congrats on an easy delivery and an adorable boy


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

What a sweet looking boy! Congratulations!


----------

